# Sky PIN Update



## Gaspode (Jan 25, 2002)

It seems sky have updated there software so you get asked for the pin more often (i got it playing back last nights big brother) ...

They said to me on the phone that more and more stuff apart from movies will be using pins ..

This is a pain ..

whats that link for the tivoweb module that can send pin codes ...


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=333397 maybe the thread.

Automan.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Sky allow you to switch the pin off in their latest firmware for all boxes, so it shouldn't be an issue any more (if you have the latest SkyHD firmware, which I don't yet).

It'll work for the old firmware but only for SkyHD and only the movie channels (SkyHD only because that's what I own.. I can't write/test for any other box). Sending the pin after every channel change is probably not practical, simply because of the mess it would make of your recordings having the sky banner pop up after a minute on every one.

I suspect a pin on BB though is a fault. It's available unencrypted an un-pinned on Freeview.. why would Sky want to annoy the (primarily teenage) audience of such a widely viewed programme?


----------



## Gaspode (Jan 25, 2002)

Tony Hoyle said:


> Sky allow you to switch the pin off in their latest firmware for all boxes, so it shouldn't be an issue any more (if you have the latest SkyHD firmware, which I don't yet).
> 
> It'll work for the old firmware but only for SkyHD and only the movie channels (SkyHD only because that's what I own.. I can't write/test for any other box). Sending the pin after every channel change is probably not practical, simply because of the mess it would make of your recordings having the sky banner pop up after a minute on every one.
> 
> I suspect a pin on BB though is a fault. It's available unencrypted an un-pinned on Freeview.. why would Sky want to annoy the (primarily teenage) audience of such a widely viewed programme?


Where is the PIN off ? The support line specifically said it is NOT possible to turn it off (but I nebver believe them anyway) ...

Gas.


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

Tony Hoyle said:


> Sky allow you to switch the pin off in their latest firmware for all boxes, so it shouldn't be an issue any more (if you have the latest SkyHD firmware, which I don't yet).


Are you sure about the "all boxes"? I was under the impression that they had only implemented that for Sky+ boxes, and not for the normal Sky boxes.
I can check again on our box, but the last time I looked we couldn't turn off the pin completely.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

See Parental controls >other restrictions>PIN on Pre watershed playback. 

SkyHD was the last to get this but they haven't rolled out the update on all of them yet (in fact I'm told the rollout is stalled due to bugs in the software.. sigh...). 

Of course I'm also believing Sky when they say that this option works...

btw. if they started using pins agressively on all channels I'd simply ditch Sky completely. There's no way I'm going to fart around with pin entry just to watch TV. I suspect I'm not alone either.


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

Why won't any of you THINK OF THE CHILDREN!!!11""111!!!!1!!!1ONEHUNDREDANDELEVEN!!!!!


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Because not everyone lives in homes with children? The only things under 18 in this house are two kittens and a dog.


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

kitschcamp said:


> Because not everyone lives in homes with children? The only things under 18 in this house are two kittens and a dog.


I'm reporting you to the RSPCA. I think it's disgusting that you would try and show filth to innocent animals.

WON'T SOMEONE THINK OF THE KITTENS!

T
With tongue firmly in cheek.


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

Tony Hoyle said:


> See Parental controls >other restrictions>PIN on Pre watershed playback.
> 
> SkyHD was the last to get this but they haven't rolled out the update on all of them yet (in fact I'm told the rollout is stalled due to bugs in the software.. sigh...).
> 
> ...


No. That option does not exist for "ordinary" Sky boxes. Also, the description that you have quoted does confirm this as there is no "playback" for ordinary Sky boxes.

Since all SkyHD boxes are also Sky+ boxes I would expect those to have that feature


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Tony Hoyle said:


> There's no way I'm going to fart around with pin entry just to watch TV. I suspect I'm not alone either.


It would be interesting to know what percentage of homes with Sky have no residents under 18...

I'd hazard a guess at at least 25% - so that's at least 2m unhappy customers if they don't provide a way to switch it off.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

This Sky-enabled house has no under 18s. I also have NTL, which is preferred.

Haven't seen a PIN request yet though - just as well, as I have no idea what it might be!!


----------



## Mark Bennett (Sep 17, 2001)

No one under 35 here...


----------



## Blacque Jacque (Dec 26, 2006)

My 2 yr old much prefers the "TiVo Man" animation


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Jacque,

My two year old loves it as well. You probably know this already but I found a hack to place it permanently on the now Playing list. He loves it. Then again, sadly his first words were "TiVo".

I could probably dig it out for you if you need it.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Hope I don't get into trouble as it's not _my_ program, but here you go. Just remember to take the '.txt' off the end first


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

nice one


----------



## Blacque Jacque (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks for that :up: , I'll get that set up & I'm sure she'll love me forever for it, although I suspect we'll never get to watch any of the other shows we record


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

"See Parental controls >other restrictions>PIN on Pre watershed playback"

Does this disable the pin control on "live" watching too? If it does, someone ought to tell the Customer support department on the Indian subcontinent as I was told categorically that there was no such service availalble. I knew I'd read it somewhere - obviously I now remember it was here!


----------



## MikeMcr (Nov 2, 2002)

aerialplug said:


> "See Parental controls >other restrictions>PIN on Pre watershed playback"
> 
> Does this disable the pin control on "live" watching too?


No. This option only applies to playback (on Sky+/HD) as the description suggests. Live TV still requires a PIN.


----------



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm getting lots of PIN requests on movie channels now. I've tried all the PIN settings (regular Sky box with TiVo), and it doesn't seem to make any difference what the setting are, you still get asked for a PIN. There's a pre-8pm option, there a PIN on/off option, but they don't seem to make any difference...... :down:


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

The pin script seems to work OK for Tivo recordings though, so it's not really been an issue.
Ironically I'm cancelling the movie channels anyway.. tesco dvd rental is cheaper and has a better choice of movies.

90% of what they show before 6pm seems to be cert.U or PG anyway so wouldn't cause the pin to be an issue. I must admit I've rarely seen it when browsing.

I'm currently testing a version that catches channel changes and automatically sends the pin if you select a movie channel (rather than just recording one) and that seems to be working.. just need to stress it a bit.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Sky+ has an option to turn off pin request on playback. Does this include live playback?


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Tony Hoyle said:


> The pin script seems to work OK for Tivo recordings though, so it's not really been an issue.
> Ironically I'm cancelling the movie channels anyway.. tesco dvd rental is cheaper and has a better choice of movies.
> 
> 90% of what they show before 6pm seems to be cert.U or PG anyway so wouldn't cause the pin to be an issue. I must admit I've rarely seen it when browsing.
> ...


I'm struggling through all the SKY and PIN threads vainly hoping that there is a script-around for this mess

Before I give up completely, please tell me there IS (and where to look)

Arrgh

Ah well

Phil G


----------



## wonderboy (May 27, 2003)

there is indeed, I can't remember the thread, but there is a post from Gary that includes a patch that allows use of a new code for NORMAL sky boxes that sends 0000 after every channel change.

Works great for me.


----------



## technoflare (Nov 7, 2002)

For us non upgraded Tivo users I guess there is no way out of this? Why have a pin option that cant be turned off? 
Aaaaaarrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhh will be cancelling Sky Movies for sure now


----------

